# PXE, OpenRC, Failed to shutdown network interfaces

## sidamos

HI!

After updating my system to baselayout2/OpenRC etc, I get network interface errors during shutdown. The system boots via PXE/NFS. 

```

* Bringing down interface eth0

*   root filesystem is network mounted -- can't stop eth0

* ERROR: net.eth0 failed to stop

 * Bringing down interface l0

*   root filesystem is network mounted -- can't stop l0

* ERROR: net.lo failed to stop

```

net.eth0 is NOT in any runlevel. net.lo is in runlevel "boot".

/etc/.conf.d/net:

config_eth0="noop"

How do I prevent shutting down the network interfaces or logging of this error?

Any hints would be greatly appreciated!

Thomas

----------

## redagadir

the interface is normally brought up at pxe boot, it shouldn't be brought down at all, only reboot.

check if you have a nonetwork directive in /etc/runlevels , for you case, all your runlevels need networking...Last edited by redagadir on Wed Dec 21, 2011 9:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sidamos

I have a file:

/etc/runlevels/nonetwork/local

----------

## richard.scott

try adding rc_hotplug="!net.*" to /etc/rc.conf.

It will stop the boot scripts from autostarting eth0 when it finds it.

As eth0 has already been started (when you get an IP via DHCP/PXE) you don't need to start it again.

----------

## Kaso_da_Zmok

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-913964.html

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/75065/focus=75248

after the openrc 9.9.0 the netmount or sshd or any other "need net" service is trigerring services which "provide net" 

and i think the same behavior is shutting down the services

so check init scripts that have

```
need net
```

and

```
provide net 
```

because that is messing with you

----------

## sidamos

 *richard.scott wrote:*   

> try adding rc_hotplug="!net.*" to /etc/rc.conf.
> 
> It will stop the boot scripts from autostarting eth0 when it finds it.
> 
> As eth0 has already been started (when you get an IP via DHCP/PXE) you don't need to start it again.

 

Thanks, but it did not help. Still getting the same error messages during shutdown.

----------

## sidamos

 *Kaso_da_Zmok wrote:*   

> after the openrc 9.9.0 the netmount or sshd or any other "need net" service is trigerring services which "provide net" 
> 
> and i think the same behavior is shutting down the services
> 
> 

 

I am using openrc 0.9.8.

----------

## KoichiSenada

So whether is that a bug of the system for network booted clients?

How to configure it to dismount everything nicely and shutdown properly?

----------

